# What battery for a Yamaha F115, 4-stroke?



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

My battery needs to be replaced. It should be simple to make a battery choice, but there are no numbers or codes on the original battery, so I don't know what I need to replace it with. It's a Continental marine battery....that's it, no size, no cranking amps, etc. to tell me what it is. So what should I go look for when buying a new one? It's for a 19" Bluewave bay boat with 2 live wells, bilge pump, and fish finder. I don't have any other added on accessories.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Shop manual lists the minimum as: 380cca 502mca 124rc. You can get this in a 24 series battery. These are minimum specs, you can always install a larger capacity if you want.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

You need a continental m24- 1000
Thats a group 24 marine starting battery with 1000 cranking amps
This is what was in my boat and what i put back in it. Same motor as you. 


Fishing
You must be present to win


----------



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

optima blue top...


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

X2 blue top, they arer pretty much minimum maintenance, and great batteries.


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks guys.

I did find a small curled up sticker that said TM24. This battery seems to have fairly high specs for it's size. I'm seeing a lot of 27 series batteries with the similar and slightly higher specs. I forgot what the bottom of the battery holder looks like. I'm not sure if that size will fit or not.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Odyssey. Better than any optima I've owned. Any color or flavor... eBay has them for some good prices that include shipping.


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

lx22f/c said:


> You need a continental m24- 1000
> Thats a group 24 marine starting battery with 1000 cranking amps
> This is what was in my boat and what i put back in it. Same motor as you.


I just looked at Continentals webpage. I have the TM24 and it only has 690 CA (500 CCA). They want $113 for that locally. I can get those specs for much cheaper in a name brand battery.



Empty Pockets CC said:


> Odyssey. Better than any optima I've owned. Any color or flavor... eBay has them for some good prices that include shipping.


I'll look into it. Thanks


----------



## drip90 (Apr 21, 2012)

I work at Interstate batteries of Corpus Christi and no im not going to try and sell you a Interstate! They really are all about the same when it comes to brand type and performance. Only difference is if you want a gel (like optima) or wet cell. There are 3 basic group sizes 24, 27, and a 29. Any one of these sizes are applicable for your boat and almost any outboard boat. The info I would pay attention to the most is where it says rc (reserve capacity) this tells you basically how long the battery will last between charges. If your battery is just for starting I would use a cranking marine battery (these are the same as a regular car battery but with marine terminals) if its for multiple use like starting and running electronics I would highly suggest a deep cycle marine battery. Group 27 is mostly to the go to battery. 

Now for Optima's
These are awesome batteries when it comes to durability. Most of them will last you a long time and they are maintenance free meaning you don't have to check the water level in them. The only sacrifice you will see in a optima is that they really dont have the rc (reserve capacity) as wet cell batteries do once again meaning how long they last between charges. 

This is my input on the topic and although some will disagree with things hopefully you come out with a little more knowledge about your boat battery. 

Thanks Darren


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

metoo said:


> I just looked at Continentals webpage. I have the TM24 and it only has 690 CA (500 CCA). They want $113 for that locally. I can get those specs for much cheaper in a name brand battery.
> 
> I'll look into it. Thanks


You need the m24 1000 it is a starting battery with 1000 ca if you are near deer park i can get it for you for 90.00

Sent from my I phone because i am to lazy to turn on the computer!!!


----------



## Hewes18 (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone know how the Duracell marine perform? Anyone have them?


----------

